# Headshot charge?



## User3536 (Sep 11, 2016)

What is your rate for headshots? 
Trying to figure out average price to charge per head.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 11, 2016)

You should charge what your CODB calculations tell you should charge; Mine start at $175, but that's appropriate for where I am located and my CODB.


----------



## KmH (Sep 12, 2016)

Like John suggests, what you charge has to be based on your cost of doing business (CODB), not what someone else charges based on _their_ CODB.
Further, what gets charged depends on:
• if they come to you (studio shoot)
• you go to them (location shoot)
• how many people they want photographed (quantity discount)
• and how they intend to use the photographs (use licensing)


----------

